# يرد المدينة



## Huda

السلام عليكم
ما معنى يرد المدينة في السياق التالي؟ هل معناها يقترب منها ؟
عير الوارد: والمسمّى في زمن السّمهودي - أيضاً -: بالمتندّر الأقصى، ، وهو الجبل الأوّل والأكثر امتداداً والأقرب إلى المدينة ، وقد سمّي بالوارد لأن من يتجاوزه – وهو عن يساره – يرد المدينة
جزيتم خيرا.​


----------



## Mahaodeh

الوَرد والورود في اللغة هو الإشراف والقدوم، يُقال: ورد القوم الماء يردونه وردا وورودا أي قدموا إليه وأشرفوا عليه سواء دخلوا الماء أم لم يدخلوه. قياسا على هذا، فأرى أن المقصود بيرد المدينة هو أن يصل إلى أطرافها أو أبوابها وليس شرطا أن يدخلها أي أن المدينة تقع بعد الجبل المذكور مباشرة


----------

